# Elk Antlers ok to use for chews?



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

In my constant effort to keep Jax occupied while he recovers I ordered some elk antlers. They have been filed down. My mom...always the devils advocate asks...well won't they have bacteria on them on something? Has anyone had trouble with elk antlers or are they safe? Thanks!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max has one that he loves, he's had it for two years (not a power chewer, obviously) but he's never had any problems. When he first got it, he loved it, but it's sort of lost its luster over time. He still chews it sometimes, though. He's done little damage to it in all this time.


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

ok...good to know. Thank you! Jax loses interest in everything quickly.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Jaxmom said:


> ok...good to know. Thank you! Jax loses interest in everything quickly.


Max has an elk antler and a deer antler. He will suddenly discover one like he's never seen it before and it's his favorite thing for a week. Then he moves on to something else. He has way too many toys


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Antlers are just about the perfect chew imo. They don't break off into sharp pieces, they do a great job at cleaning their teeth, have different hardness levels, and they last super long. 

Maverick isn't much of a chewer, but he'll chew on it every now and then. Sometimes I keep it at the bottom on his toy chest and he tips it over just to get it. One week he'll love it, the next 3wks he won't touch it. You really get your money's worth with an antler


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

devil's advocate here....I've had 2 people tell me that their vets told them to stop with the antlers, as they are seeing too much wear on the dogs' teeth.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

dezymond said:


> Antlers are just about the perfect chew imo. They don't break off into sharp pieces, they do a great job at cleaning their teeth, have different hardness levels, and they last super long.
> 
> snip.............. You really get your money's worth with an antler


I agree 100%.
Bella is a chewer, & antlers last about 6 months with her.
There are two varieties: a cross cut off horn, & those cut in half along length.
The 2nd type have large area of exposed marrow. While the dogs love them they are much softer & don't last as long.
I take it away when it's too short (about 4 inches) due to risk of her swallowing it whole.

Mike D


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

My dogs wouldn't touch whole antlers and showed minimal interest in single splits. Once I started ordering double splits (fillets) from BestBullySticks.com, they've been chewed on regularly. As mentioned they don't last nearly as long though.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella likes the ones with the marrow exposed. She doesn't bother them as much if there isn't any marrow. Her favorite is the moose antler, but again she switches off between toys and she will leave it for a while then come back to it.

Edit: I asked my vet when Ella was in for something or other and they said antlers are fine. Ella isn't really a power chewer though. She tears apart stuffed toys, but I wouldn't call her a power chewer. The other thing she likes are cow hooves.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> devil's advocate here....I've had 2 people tell me that their vets told them to stop with the antlers, as they are seeing too much wear on the dogs' teeth.


Were they "power chewers?" I don't think Max chews on it enough to cause a problem, but I will ask the vet next time we go.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> devil's advocate here....I've had 2 people tell me that their vets told them to stop with the antlers, as they are seeing too much wear on the dogs' teeth.


Yes. One was probably our vet. Toby damaged his teeth in the short time we used them...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxmom (Oct 3, 2013)

dezymond said:


> Antlers are just about the perfect chew imo. They don't break off into sharp pieces, they do a great job at cleaning their teeth, have different hardness levels, and they last super long.
> 
> Maverick isn't much of a chewer, but he'll chew on it every now and then. Sometimes I keep it at the bottom on his toy chest and he tips it over just to get it. One week he'll love it, the next 3wks he won't touch it. You really get your money's worth with an antler


Jax has a toy box full of toys....lol. He chews on everything, my hand being his favorite.  He has a hurt knee right now, and it is killing me trying to keep him occupied. I bought him a treat puzzle, and it took him about 2 seconds to figure out, it does still keep him buy though. They were a little expensive so I hope you are right.  We gave him pigs ears and he loved them but got diarrhea and we were afraid they were the cause.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what antlers are the hardest. I just bought Sadie an elk antler last week and already I am at the point where it's too small and I have to take it away. I would consider Sadie a "power chewer" and loves antlers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

In the past the elk antlers have lasted forever. However, I bought 2 at the show last week that were gone within a couple of days. I bought the ones with a lot of marrow and the dogs loved them but they just did not last. I am going back to the Michigan Antler Art guy in the future. He grades his according to hardness and they last a really long time.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Okay thanks I might have to buy from him. I'm in Canada but my FIL has a us shipping address so I can always do that. It's crazy how fast she went thru it. Antlers are the only thing she consistently chews. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adriel (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad to know I am promoting a good choice and use of. I learned of antlers from a neighbor and been hooked since! Everything I give Ember she destroys in five minutes, except it has taken her a year to get two inches gnawed of on each. This is due to them hardening in the desert heat.

I even got on for my cousin's dog, I am such an advocate.

Not to other desert dwellers: antlers dry out and become harder in the summer heat and sun.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have never had a problem with antlers until tonight. Duke is a power chewer and he managed to get a sharp piece broke off and ingested. Per the ER vets suggestion I have given him extra pumpkin and canned food to help cushion and move it through his system. She recommended letting it move through vs inducing vomitting because intestines are less likely to get cut vs esophagus.  He'll continue to get extra pumpkin tomorrow. He also cut his gum on it. You need to be careful when you use antlers and make sure to check them when you give them to your dogs; especially power chewers.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Darthsadier: I believe the hardest is Moose, followed by Elk, then Deer.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

jennretz said:


> I have never had a problem with antlers until tonight. Duke is a power chewer and he managed to get a sharp piece broke off and ingested. Per the ER vets suggestion I have given him extra pumpkin and canned food to help cushion and move it through his system. She recommended letting it move through vs inducing vomitting because intestines are less likely to get cut vs esophagus. He'll continue to get extra pumpkin tomorrow. He also cut his gum on it. You need to be careful when you use antlers and make sure to check them when you give them to your dogs; especially power chewers.


Hoping Duke is okay. Can you give Duke bread? That would also act as a cushion.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

hotel4dogs said:


> devil's advocate here....I've had 2 people tell me that their vets told them to stop with the antlers, as they are seeing too much wear on the dogs' teeth.


Chance is an aggressive chewer so cannot have antlers. My vet told me about the increase in broken teeth she sees in her practice since the rise in popularity of antlers. And they should always be supervised whether it be bully sticks, rawhide, marrow bones or antlers.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

goldy1 said:


> Hoping Duke is okay. Can you give Duke bread? That would also act as a cushion.


I thought about giving Duke bread, but with his allergies/digestive issues, the vet and I decided to up the fiber (pumpkin). That will help keep things moving. I am a worry wart, but she mentioned another case she had with a cat who had ingested a needle. They could see the intestines move away from the needle (on xray) as it moved through the system. That was fascinating to me. She also said that the acid in his stomach would help to soften it as it's calcium based. I was all set to have vomiting induced, but she convinced me otherwise. Duke is acting fine today so fingers crossed. At the very least, I'll be more cautious in future with elk and deer antlers...


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

You must have been so worried!! So glad he seems fine today. I'm sure it will pass. A few years ago, I had offered, one of my dogs, a bite of my Popsicle and she sucked back the whole thing, stick and all. I freaked-couldn't induce vomitting either-looked through her poop for days. Never did find it and she was fine!


----------

